# cups "no pages found"

## HoloDoc

Hallo zusammen!

Mir ist vor einigen Stunden aufgefallen, dass ich nicht mehr drucken kann. Ich besitze den Drucker Brother DCP135C und verwende CUPS 1.3.11

Eine Startseite kann ich drucken, auch aus firefox geht es problemlos. Von KDE, Acroread und Konsole über den Befehl lp funktioniert dies nicht.

Jedoch kommt dabei auch keine Fehlermeldung. Das einzige was in der Logdatei steht:

 *Quote:*   

> I [07/Jan/2010:23:56:13 +0100] [Job ???] Request file type is application/postscript.
> 
> I [07/Jan/2010:23:56:13 +0100] [Job 670] Adding start banner page "none".
> 
> I [07/Jan/2010:23:56:13 +0100] [Job 670] Adding end banner page "none".
> ...

 

Bei einem Druck aus Firefox erscheint dieser "no pages found"-Fehler nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> I [07/Jan/2010:23:55:15 +0100] [Job ???] Request file type is application/postscript.                            
> 
> I [07/Jan/2010:23:55:15 +0100] [Job 669] Adding start banner page "none".
> 
> I [07/Jan/2010:23:55:15 +0100] [Job 669] Adding end banner page "none".
> ...

 

Ich hab bereits die neue CUPS version versucht, die nicht mal den Drucker erkannt hat. Desweiteren habe ich versucht, den Druckertreiber nochmal neu zu installieren (wie es auf der Herstellerhomepage steht)

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Gruß

Holodoc

EDIT:

Hab nun auch mal auf DEBUG gestellt

 *Quote:*   

> D [08/Jan/2010:00:28:42 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
> 
> D [08/Jan/2010:00:28:42 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /admin HTTP/1.1        
> 
> D [08/Jan/2010:00:28:42 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic 
> ...

 

Aber auch das hilft mir nicht weiter....

----------

